# Who's got a Deadzone?



## RAZOR62 (Jun 7, 2006)

I just picked up a brand new DZ32 (left over 08 model.) for what I think was a great price. After using my 10 percent off Ebay coupon I got her for $382.50 with free shipping. I'm sending it right off to Sims for a cam swap as I shoot 29" and this one is 28".
While I watch the clock for a week or so I thought I'd increase the suspense by asking for feedback from those who either own one or who have owned a DZ32.
What are your thoughts on this bow now that you've had an opportunity to shoot it for awhile? I'm not very interested in hearing about first impressions from those who shot one at a pro-shop but rather from those who've had a chance to play around with one for awhile.
I'm also not interested in hearing from those who just want to announce that they're ugly bows. As you can see from my sig. I'm not one to worry too much about looks unless of course we're talking about the fairer sex.
Any usefull input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## drake251980 (Jan 9, 2008)

I dont own one but my friend owns a shop here in town and quite carring them because of many,many reasons. So opinion of them is very very bad!!!
But I hope you have better luck than the 15 he got :no::no:


----------



## rabid (Nov 26, 2008)

drake251980 said:


> I dont own one but my friend owns a shop here in town and quite carring them because of many,many reasons. So opinion of them is very very bad!!!
> But I hope you have better luck than the 15 he got :no::no:


What reasons? This is an evaluation forum.. it could be good to let everyone know.


----------



## treeman Dan (Apr 21, 2005)

I have two,they are great bows .I have had no problems.Tunes easy,good speed,holds on target easy,and very quite.Dan


----------



## Wayne Romero (Nov 22, 2003)

*Good bow*

I haven't sold one yet. Had 2 since May, I've shot the 60lb bow & was very impressed. I was hitting a tennis ball @ 20 yards with nothing but a whisker bisquit on the bow the first 2 of 6 shots. Very smooth & fast. Being a Limbsaver the bow is both vibration free & quiet. We have reduced the price here $150 from introduction, I can only say that if Limbsavers would have made the bow a little more eye appealing, they would be jumping off the shelves.


----------



## rabid (Nov 26, 2008)

Wayne Romero said:


> I haven't sold one yet. Had 2 since May, I've shot the 60lb bow & was very impressed. I was hitting a tennis ball @ 20 yards with nothing but a whisker bisquit on the bow the first 2 of 6 shots. Very smooth & fast. Being a Limbsaver the bow is both vibration free & quiet. We have reduced the price here $150 from introduction, I can only say that if Limbsavers would have made the bow a little more eye appealing, they would be jumping off the shelves.


I agree.. their costumer service is great as well. It is a real sleeper!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

been happy with mine. everything i was hoping for. i tried to shoot all the new bows last year, and i settled on the deadzone. and quite a few animals settled into their final resting places this fall because of it.


----------



## Benedikt_K (Mar 17, 2006)

*Dz 32*

Hallo from Germany,

I saw the DZ-32 at a trade show and - after shooting it at the trade show - I ordered one immediately.

I use it for 3-D-shooting and I really love this bow. There are some minor disadvantages but Sims is going to change that.

You will definitly love the way that this bow shoots.

Hope you will get your bow soon.

Yours

Ben from Germany


----------



## GatorArms (Nov 9, 2008)

I was asked to shoot one at the shop I go to. "Here, tell me what you think" 
So at 20 yds. I shoot an arrow and it goes about six inches high at twevle o'clock. So I start to walk up and grab the arrow and he says, "here are more arrows." Knowing that most shop arrows are not the same, I decided to shoot the same arrow five times. 

Now, I would be the first to tell you that I'm not 3 spot Vegas shooter, (something about aiming at that darn gold spot) and this was the target that I was aiming at. 
After shooting five times at that same spot at twenty yards, I had a hole
(6 inches high) you could cover with less than a dime. How do I know? I borrowed a dime from the cash reg. and covered the whole group.

Now, don't take this as bragging because I doubt I'll ever do this again. 

So do I give this bow a thumbs up? YOU BET!!!


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought an 08 at the end of the season as well. was shooting tight groups before i tuned it and can be relaxed by backing out limb bolts. awesome bow smooth quiet and good speed may be ugly but i will take function over form any day


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I think they're sexy!......But then again you should see my wife:zip: J/k I'm not even married!


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

Haven't had much feedback on the bow since we only sold 1 since they came out, and that 1 I had to special order since the customer needed a 27" draw. The 2 I have on the shelf are still there, mainly because of the limitations in draw length. The bow is a very comfortable and quiet shot and really is pretty impressive for the way it looks and the criticism it got. The draw length factor still trumps the impressive shot and keeps them on my shelf, even with a price tag hovering well under the $500 mark. Overall opinion: Great bow, just not a great seller.


----------



## wvbowhunter1972 (Jan 1, 2009)

I got to say I was a little bit of a sceptic when they first came out,but I broke down and bought one from ebay.Without a doubt this is the smoothest bow I have shot,no kick,very quick,smooth draw cycle and very well balanced.The looks grow on ya and I love the camo pattern.To me its a little on the heavy side for a newer hunting bow and somewhat louder thanI expected it to be coming from Limbsaver.But all in all,I love this bow.I actually liked this bow so much,I recently purchased another one and sold my Mathews.I can only see this bow improving in the future.


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

bought and sold several through my shop.. shot one for awhile myself really liked it.. turned it down to 58 # was shooting 278 at 28"draw and apx 420 gr arrow, smooth fast and quiet.. any bow with fixed draw length is a little harder to sell than one that can be adjusted to length..
a little heavy but not an issue to me , not many bows the owner can change strings on but this one you can,, very intresting design.. the only down side to me with the bow is not much of a valley or let off, not very friendly with bum shoulders like mine.. new ones are supposed to be draw length adjustable


----------



## dlotto28 (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought one a couple days ago and have shot it for three nights at the range and absolutely love it. The store told me that they have had a hard time selling them because people are waiting to see what the problems are since they are new. Like others have said it is a little heavy, but steady shock free and deadly accurate.


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

the pro shop i go to stopped carying them....they couldnt sell them for the price that was on them...i found out later why....if you shoot a 28 inch draw or shorter then you got a great bow to shoot...if you shoot a draw longer than 28 it feels terrible...the bow was designed to perform best at the most common draw lengths...28 and 29 inches of draw are the most common...the down side is that most shorter draw archers have already found other bows that they agree with and dont want to change...when i say agree i mean that we all have a bow or company we prefer for one reason or another.....also limbsaver poured money into a bow thinking they would get the price they wanted.....


----------



## Dewberry (Jan 25, 2009)

livinn59801 said:


> Well I think they're sexy!......But then again you should see my wife:zip: J/k I'm not even married!


jee i wonder why u aint married?


----------



## 3Under (Jan 30, 2009)

They are fast, quiet and deadly accurate! IMHO

-Leonard-


----------

